

Ask HN: How to convince employer of merits of remote culture? Resources? - blessedcursed

I&#x27;m looking to start working remote for my current employer. I know it&#x27;s not going to be easy, but that&#x27;s not what I&#x27;m interested in discussing. He&#x27;s not entirely sure how it could work, and looking for some research into it.<p>Any great articles or other resources out there? I know I&#x27;ve seen some, mainly from Automattic, GitHub &amp; 37Signals. If there&#x27;s any on agencies, even better.
======
otoburb
You will get the highest impact with a personal analysis backed by links to
said articles, along with a solid recommendation of next steps forward.

Your recommendation should ideally be a trial period of 30-60 days so that
your manager can become comfortable with how this will play out.

~~~
blessedcursed
Exactly what I'm preparing. List of links with relevant pull quotes,
timemarkers or slides.

And exactly what I/we're planning...2 months.

